#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекции путешествующего учителя в центре Карма Кагью

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем Вас посетить лекции путешествующего учителя Матушка Яна.
Лекции состоятся:
5-го апреля, в Даугавпилсе,
6 и 7-го апреля, в 20:00, в Риге.

Адрес рижского центра - Межа 11/13 кв. 1.
До встречи!

http://www.buddhism.lv

----------

